# How to flash Lumia 525 to direct Windows 10



## maruf8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Can anybody teach me how can i make a custom rom (ffu) so that I can flash my phone direct to windows 10 mobile? And can i use project Astoria builds for that??
TIA


----------



## dxdy (Dec 7, 2016)

forget astoria this not possible because worked worst than windows apps and for reason this project is dead

you cant make custom ROM from FFU on computer.. you must use Internal tools to unlock bootloader, upgrade to W10M and then you can make full backup of unlocked (custom) ROM...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/windows-phone-internals-unlock-t3257483


----------



## lumialife (Dec 27, 2016)

Were you able to install WP10 on your L525. Do share the process. Thanks


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 4, 2017)

lumialife said:


> Were you able to install WP10 on your L525. Do share the process. Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes. I just followed this post... 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 4, 2017)

dxdy said:


> forget astoria this not possible because worked worst than windows apps and for reason this project is dead
> 
> you cant make custom ROM from FFU on computer.. you must use Internal tools to unlock bootloader, upgrade to W10M and then you can make full backup of unlocked (custom) ROM...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/windows-phone-internals-unlock-t3257483

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply


----------

